# Adaptar bomba de dirección asistida.



## tuercas (Dic 26, 2011)

Hola a todos. Espero no equivocarme de sección. 
Intentando encontrar ayuda he dado con este foro y después de leer y buscar me he decidido a registrarme ya que aunque no encuentre lo que necesito he visto que otros post si me serán de utilidad.

Mi proyecto:
Soy mecánico y como tengo disponible un siniestro de un vehículo moderno estoy montando un motor TDi en un vehículo con 30 año. Hasta ahí todo bien y sin problemas ya que tengo suficiente experiencia y conocimientos para hacerlo.
El problema empieza cuando por falta de espacio en el nuevo vehículo pienso en sustituir la bomba de dirección por correa por una electro bomba.
Podría montar una que una vez arrancado mantiene una presión constante pero mi deseo de hacer algo mas curioso me hizo buscar otras dos opciones.
Aclarar en este punto que sigo informandome de como funcionan.
Una de las opciones, muy similar a la anterior, es una electro bomba del grupo Volkswagen muy similar a una común con la diferencia de que recoge datos de velocidad de una linea CAN para asistir mas, menos o nada y así conseguir eficiencia de consumos.
La segunda es una asistencia totalmente eléctrica.
Esta es la que mas me gusta ya que conseguiría mucha mas limpieza en el hueco del motor anulando el sistema hidráulico.

Avances:
Por lo que he conseguido averiguar se trata de un motor de corriente continua con rotor de imán permanente y de una sola polaridad (no reconoce posición angular).
Creo que la asistencia se basa en mantener una tensión constante y variar la intensidad para aumentar o disminuir la ayuda....(aun no lo se seguro)
El dato de velocidad es una señal cuadrada de un sensor hall.

Resulta que la información cuadrada se vuelca en una red CAN y de ahí la recoge la ECU de la dirección.
Supongo que lograr una linea CAN es un proyecto demasiado ambicioso y la solución pasa por anular la ECU de la dirección y lograr una que gestione el dato de velocidad y lo traduzca para el motor.....

Y mi problema es que no tengo conocimientos suficientes para hacer esto. Entiendo de electricidad, tengo nociones teóricas de electrónica, pero poco mas.....

Una ayuda por favor!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2011)

! En que te has metido ¡ 

Para dar una opinión debes darnos mas datos sobre el motor eléctrico de la bomba, por ejemplo, que datos recibe de la ECU para ajustar la velocidad.


----------



## tuercas (Dic 26, 2011)

Pues estoy en ello....

Mi primera opción es sobre la dirección de un Opel Corsa porque asiste en la caña del volante y así mantendría diáfano el hueco del motor.
Subo una foto de una 

Supongo que habrá que anular esa caja....



Entonces pensáis que puede ser viable?

Se que este modelo de direccion se ha usado ya en algún acople de este estilo pero no han aprovechado todo su potencial ya que lo que han echo para hacerla funcionar es utilizar alguna señal regulable para dejar una asistencia preestablecida


----------



## Sedano (Dic 26, 2011)

Normalmente la señal de velocidad es leída de la linea CAN, lo malo es que si se pierde la señal la bomba se pone al mínimo o desconectada, es decir, si no hay una señal CAN que la unidad de la bomba lea no funcionará. También puedes quitar toda la parte electrónica y ponerla en funcionamiento continuo



Por cierto, un tdi con gestión electronica necesitará señales de velocidad, temperatura y demás que un vehículo con  30 años no tiene, como lo vas a hacer? ¿cambiando la bomba inyectora?


----------



## tuercas (Dic 26, 2011)

Correcto sedano!!!
La dirección se pone a mínima asistencia y entrega un mensaje de error para encender la luz de avería de dirección.
Lo que me gustaría conseguir es que funcionara correctamente, no de una forma fija.
Lo malo es que el vehículo moderno que voy a utilizar es un Seat Córdoba del 99 y aun no lleva linea CAN (o si la lleva no se utiliza para esto. Hay algún modelo que tiene linea montada pero con muy pocas funciones aun). El dato de velocidad solo lo utiliza para el velocímetro.ni siquiera monta ABS.

Lo que voy ha hacer es montar todo lo necesario del Córdoba y mezclarlo con la instalación del antiguo (un golf Mk1)



Este es el receptor 


Y este el donante




Mi deseo seria anular toda la parte electrónica (la caja que aparece en la dirección) y conseguir una que la gestione solo con señales de carga, para saber que el motor esta arrancado y la linea cuadrada de velocidad.
Esas serian las entradas. Ahora como bien decís me falta saber las salidas....
Alguna sugerencia mas?


----------



## Sedano (Dic 26, 2011)

Creo que lo ideal sería montar todo el equipo eléctrico pero bueno... 
¿De donde saca la señal de velocidad en el vehículo original si no dispone de CAN? ¿Algún enlace de datos con el cuadro o un sensor propio?
¿Sabes que código de error manda?
¿El motor lo tienes listo?



Una forma un tanto simple, sería que la bomba funcionara a través de un relé  gobernado por señal kl61, y que se desconecte pasados unos 20km/h más o menos poniendo un sensor en algun sitio factible y un conversor frecuencia tensión.


----------



## tuercas (Dic 26, 2011)

Sedano dijo:


> Creo que lo ideal sería montar todo el equipo eléctrico pero bueno...
> ¿De donde saca la señal de velocidad en el vehículo original si no dispone de CAN? ¿Algún enlace de datos con el cuadro o un sensor propio?
> ¿Sabes que código de error manda?
> ¿El motor lo tienes listo?
> ...



Si, voy a montar todo el equipo pero este es el que tiene la bomba por correa que no quiero montar....

El vehículo tiene una señal que manda un sensor hall directamente de la caja de cambios al cuadro. Puede haber un circuito CAN que gobierna el cuadro, e incluso puede que lo utilice el audio pero poco mas. 

El codigo de error de la bomba enciende un volante en el cuadro pero en el vehículo que la monta no en este. El codigo seria útil para algo?
El motor te refieres al del coche o al de la bomba?

Respecto al relé que comentas entiendo los rasgos generales del funcionamiento y seria una opción a considerar. Voy a intentar saber también como es la dinámica de funcionamiento en su montaje original.


----------



## Sedano (Dic 26, 2011)

Me refería al motor del coche, tengo curiosidad por saber como rula eso...  Como te decía creo que necesitará de otras unidades para que ande, yo no conozco la electronica de un Cordoba del 99 pero se que uno del 04 arrancar arranca, pero es ingobernable.

Si quieres montarlo de forma similar al original va a ser una locura, porque tendrás que ver de que unidad recibe la señal, si del cuadro o del ABS y ponerla sabiendo que además para que funcione necesitará de otras...


----------



## tuercas (Dic 26, 2011)

Para eso no hay problema ya que no monta ABS.
El que funcione no tengo problema ya que voy a montar todo completo, pero mezclando lo que necesite del antiguo y eso es electricidad sin mas con los esquemas no necesito mas.

El tema es montar esa bomba eléctrica pero no en el acople mecánico ni de conexionado sino en conseguir que funcione de una forma real....

De todas formas aun me queda mucho. Estoy desmontando el siniestro aun y solo lo hago en fines de semana....


----------



## tuercas (Dic 28, 2011)

Aun no controlo muy bien lo de subir imágenes.... Falta el resto de esquemas a donde se dirigen las conexiones pero hasta donde yo llego puede incluso que se pueda hacer funcionar directamente. 

A ver que os parece a vosotros.....




Algunas son obvias.... Y otros no me ha dado tiempo a comprobar mas
A75 es el conjunto de dirección completo (EPS)
M1_A75 el motor jeje
A1_A75 ECU de EPS
B1_A75 es un sensor de deriva, o sensor angular para calcular el ángulo de giro
El Pin 1 del conector X60 masa (creo)
El Pin 2 del X60 positivo (aun no se si directo o por contacto
Pin X61 al enchufe OBD de diagnostico del vehículo para acceder con diagnosis
Pin 3 X61 positivo (aun no se si directo o por contacto)
Pin 6 X61 va a WEG abreviatura en ingles que ahora no recuerdo pero es la encargada de la señal de la señal de velocidad. Dependiendo del modelo se dirige a varios montajes de módulos de ABS y hay una versión que no lo monta y se dirige a un sensor de velocidad!!!!
Pin 7 X61 se divide en dos la zona superior va a las diferentes versiones de ECU de motor que monte, y la otra se dirige a GID otra abreviatura que no recuerdo (D es digital) pero se trata de la señal que va al cuadro para marcar la avería si no me equivoco 
Pin 8 X61 va a una ECU de la carrocería, esto aun no se de que va


----------



## tuercas (Dic 28, 2011)

Iré poniendo el resto des esquema. 
Lo que es dentro de las ECU ya no tengo acceso a esquemas y mis conocimientos llegan poco mas adelante y sobre todo teóricamente. 
Que os va pareciendo?


----------



## tuercas (Dic 30, 2011)

Un pasito mas!!!
He descubierto que el Pin 7 del X61 que va la cuadro y a la ECU no es el de avería sino el de revoluciones


----------



## tuercas (Dic 31, 2011)

Hola de nuevo, sigo intentando sacar algo en claro y ahora me surge una duda mas.
Puede que el  sensor de velocidad que monta originalmente el opel de la dirección no entregue la misma señal que el del Seat. Si la misma clase de señal pero diferente frecuencia o algo así...

Mi pregunta es, se podría rectificar de alguna manera la señal cuadrada de tal forma que se pudiera adecuar a la original?

Una ayuda por favor que esto ya me sobrepasa!!



La señal se compone de voltaje y tiempo no?
Que es lo que compone la frecuencia en hercios?


----------



## tuercas (Ene 4, 2012)

Hola de nuevo. 
Podríais ayudarme en la corrección de la señal de un sensor hall?

Los sensores y corona de cada vehículo son diferentes y necesito algo para que la señal de un sensor se parezca a la del otro!!!


----------



## Sedano (Ene 4, 2012)

¿De que sensores hablas? ¿El sensor de velocidad del cambio?


----------



## tuercas (Ene 4, 2012)

Así es, la señal del sensor del cambio del vehículo al que le monto la dirección, no va ser igual que la señal que entrega el sensor del coche del que procede la dirección.
Me refiero a la frecuencia (si no me equivoco)


----------



## Sedano (Ene 4, 2012)

Los sensores son del mismo tipo? inductivos o hall? si son del mismo tipo solo varia la frecuencia, cuenta los dientes de la corona, si no hay mucha  diferencia...


----------



## tuercas (Ene 4, 2012)

Son hall, tres pines de entrada en la conexión.
Los dientes del donante están en la rueda y los del receptor en un piñón del cambio.
Aparte de los dientes también esta la velocidad de los ejes, que en la del cambio es considerablemente mayor ya que no va directa a la rueda sino que tiene reducciones por piñones

Hay alguna forma de corregir la frecuencia de un hall hasta el punto de dejarla donde se desee?


----------



## Sedano (Ene 4, 2012)

Como poderse seguro que se puede... Es cuestión de que los señores de los microcontroladores den su opinión, si eres mecánico creo que te será más fácil poner una corona en una transmisión. ¿La unidad de la bomba de dirección tiene un sensor propio en una rueda?


----------



## tuercas (Ene 4, 2012)

El poner una corona no seria muy complicado pero los pesos y tamaño no son los mismos y seguiría sin poder regular para adaptarlo a mis necesidades. 
Los que supongo que necesito es lo que comentas de los microcontroladores.....



Pero yo no tengo capacidad. Podría ser capaz de hacer alguna placa y montar los componentes (ya lo hice hace tiempo para un cuentarrevoluciones por diodos led) pero me tienen que decir como y cuales....


----------



## Sedano (Ene 4, 2012)

Los pesos y tamaños no importan, tan solo el número de dientes, los mismos dientes por cada vuelta de rueda.
Hay algo muy parecido, que se pone, o más bien se ponía, para los tacógrafos de los camiones, para que marque lo que
al conductor le de la gana... yo tengo uno que alguien instaló, y un guardia civil quitó... jaja  Está echo con un pic 16f876a
entre otras cosas.


----------



## tuercas (Ene 4, 2012)

Sedano dijo:


> Los pesos y tamaños no importan, tan solo el número de dientes, los mismos dientes por cada vuelta de rueda.
> Hay algo muy parecido, que se pone, o más bien se ponía, para los tacógrafos de los camiones, para que marque lo que
> al conductor le de la gana... yo tengo uno que alguien instaló, y un guardia civil quitó... jaja  Está echo con un pic 16f876a
> entre otras cosas.



Lo de los pesos me refería al del vehículo receptor, por lo ke ademas de igualar las señales al poderla variar podría ajustar la asistencia a lo que yo necesite.

Sabia que hay algo para variar lo que marca un camión pero no lo había pensado para esta función. Seria interesante saber como funciona. A mi lo del pic 16f876a me suena a chino....


----------



## Sedano (Ene 5, 2012)

¿Como lo llevas? En  el tema de los microcontroladores no puedo ayudarte, pero sigo creyendo que si ni siquiera sabes lo que es un 16f8.. aprender a programarlo te va a costar... sería más fácil y fiable hacerlo "mecánicamente".


----------



## tuercas (Ene 6, 2012)

SSTC dijo:
			
		

> *sedano* si no vas a ayudar. Deja a otro, no tiene que saber para sacar la billetyera y vomprarlo probramado a su gusto



Tranquilo, no pasa nada ya me avisa que el no sabe, y bueno al menos nos anima a escribir en el post jeje
Ademas me ha dado la idea de lo de los camiones y me ha recordado a alguien que trabaja en tacógrafos y en cuanto lo localice le pregunto.

He oído que el invento que quiero hacer ya esta hecho y se usa para montar este tipo de direcciones en carcross a si que me da mas animo. 

De programar como decís no se pero supongo que donde compre los componentes me lo podrán hacer





Sedano dijo:


> ......tengo uno que alguien instaló, y un guardia civil quitó... jaja  Está echo con un pic 16f876a
> entre otras cosas.



Sedano podrías explicar un poco mas esto. Como esta hecho, o como funciona, o alguna foto para poder investigarlo,.....no se. 
Yo lo que he oído alguna vez de engañar los tacógrafos es que falseaban la señal del capador con un imán.....


----------



## jesustoural (Feb 25, 2012)

Creo que esto te podría servir, a mas frecuencia menos giraria el motor...


----------



## tuercas (Feb 28, 2012)

Valla!!!! Muchas gracias pensaba que no se podía hacer 
Un amigo que estudio algo de electrónica me comento que a lo mejor se podía hacer con un 555 (me explico algo de un reloj para comparar....) pero que el ya no se acordaba.
He tardado un poco porque he instalado el programa para verlo. No lo tenia.

Bueno con esto supongo que yendo a una tienda de componentes ya podría hacerlo pero voy a abusar un poco mas y a pedir que me expliquéis un poco....
Soy novato en electronica. Una pena porque cada vez me interesa mas. Entiendo lo básico del circuito y la mayoría de los componentes pero supongo que no acabo de comprenderlo porque no se como funciona el 555
Subo el circuito que me facilitas pero en imagen por si ayuda para las explicaciones




Reconozco las resistencias...
Vr1 es un potenciómetro?
Q2 y D2 diodos...
Un par de transistores...
M es un motor?
.........
Me gustaría saber pero como veis mi nivel es muy básico


----------



## jesustoural (Feb 28, 2012)

Te adjunto el archivo modificado con mosfet, añadi un regulador de voltaje para el 555 y filtrado para que no tenga problemas con ruidos en la alimentación, el (sxc1) es el cable de señal del sensor de Efecto Hall de velocidad de la caja de cambios.
Pd: no te sería mas facil adaptar la dirección del cordoba y poner una bomba electrica de un peugeot 205 de los últimos? es que este circuito es para regular una bomba electrohidraulica, no una dirección de asistencia electrica, para el motor de la foto que pusiste habria que controlarlo con un puent H,  ya que esos motores giran en ambos sentidos dependiendo de la info del cambus... pero como no tenemos cam bus habria que buscar la forma de saber en que sentido se esta girando el volante... tal vez con un circuito  Push/pull...

Algo asi... (el control de puente H es de ErnestoValdez) espero que no le importe ;-) ...

Circuito para sacar los +/- 12v para el circuito push/pull a partir de la alimentación del coche...

Con esto podriamos controlar el motor que tienes en esa dirección pero habria que saber si incorpora algun tipo de sensor angular para el push/pull...

Otro convertidor de 12v a +/-12v con 555 (yo usaria este)...


----------



## tuercas (Feb 28, 2012)

osea que este esquema es para regular una bomba electrohidráulica?
pues no sabia que se podia hacer tambien el variar este tipo
para otros modelos si que es interesante a si que me lo guardo jeje  me será de utilidad seguro

pero para este modelo quiero usar la de asistencia electrica porque va en el eje del volante y porque el montage es un motor tdi, que de por si es grande, en un golf 1 que es pequeño y voy a estar muy justo de espacio

respecto a lo que comentas del can bus no seria necesario porque eso lo hace la centralita de la unidad, y el eje tiene los sensores necesarios incluidos
yo lo que necesito es variar la señal del sensor hall y asi consegur "engañar" a la centralita de la dirección

el amigo que comente antes decia que con el 555 se podia añadiendo un reloj y no se que mas...
abri otro post para tratar ese tema te pongo el enlace
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/modificar-senal-sensor-hall-68457/



de todas formas me voy a estudiar primero los archivos que adjuntas aun no he podido mirarlos


----------



## jesustoural (Feb 28, 2012)

Entonces no se me ocurre otra cosa mas que un conversor frecuencia a tensión y de tensión a frecuencia con un par de operacionales (LM 311) te dejo un enlace haber que opinan los demas...creo que esto es lo mas facil...

http://www.sonelec-musique.com/electronique_realisations_convertisseurs.html


----------



## tuercas (Feb 29, 2012)

jesustoral he mirado los archivos que adjuntas y para mi es como mirar letras chinas 
si me explicas te lo agradezco
sobre lo ultimo que dices que se conseguiria? yo entiendo que quieres variar la frecuencia a voltaje y de voltaje a frecuencia para asi poder modificar la frecuencia final al gusto. Es correcto?


----------



## jesustoural (Feb 29, 2012)

Hola tuercas, pues si esa es la idea, si pasas la señal cuadrada a un voltaje digamos que de 0 a 10v, luego con el otro operacional utilizar ese rango de voltaje para sacar tu señal cuadrada, pero ya te digo habria que probarlo...


----------



## tuercas (Feb 29, 2012)

Ok
A ver cuando saco un poco de tiempo y me acerco a una tienda de componentes eléctricos que me han recomendado porque al parecer el empleado hace de estas cosas a ver que opina

Sobre los otros archivos para que servían exactamente?


----------



## jesustoural (Feb 29, 2012)

pues este es el utilizado para sacar un rango de tensión de la frecuencia de tu sensor hall...

y este otro para pasar esa tensión a frecuencia...


----------



## tuercas (Oct 31, 2012)

Bueno, escribo para agradecer el interés prestado y para decir que al final me he dado por vencido Jeje.

Aún me queda mucho para empezar a montar y me voy a complicar un poco más porque voy a montar el motor de un Seat León un poco más moderno.

Creo que la empresa era muy ambiciosa para mis primeros pinitos en esto. También decir que me doy por vencido porque el invento en sí esta en el mercado. 
Cuando llegue el momento de poner el sistema compraré uno de estos


De todas formas me tendréis por aki para más inventos y de vez en cuando entrando a leer vuestros post porque son muy interesantes y didácticos
Saludos!!!


----------

